# Div Layer



## Silandro (26. März 2003)

hallo, bin gerade beim programmieren von meiner Homepage. Ich habe nur leider ein problem: ich habe 2 Div Layer eingefügt, und wenn ich jetzt die Grösse des Fensters, bzw. die Auflösung ändere, bleiben die div layer da wo sie sind, u. gehen nicht mit den linien der tabellen mit. Was kann ich tun ???

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Chino (27. März 2003)

<div id="meinLayer" style="position:relative; visibility:visible; left:50px; top:150px; z-index:9;">
     bla fasel
     bla fasel
</div>


----------

